# Giant Carpet :D



## BubbaGump_59 (Jul 23, 2010)

hey everyone heres my giant red carpet anenome  about 20ichs wide so its has a decent amount of growing yet  

just though id share dont see them everyday


----------



## SeaHorse_Fanatic (Apr 22, 2010)

Careful.Fisheater.


----------



## BubbaGump_59 (Jul 23, 2010)

hahah oh i know its basicly going to be corals the anemone as a centerpiece and 2 clarkii's  
the things massive! the two clarkiis in there are almost 4 inches and they look so tiny compared to it


----------



## Keri (Aug 2, 2010)

Are you on rtb.net?


----------



## BubbaGump_59 (Jul 23, 2010)

Keri said:


> Are you on rtb.net?


haha yep  :bigsmile:


----------



## pinkreef (Aug 18, 2011)

How much do you feed your anemone, say per week?
barb


----------



## spit.fire (Jan 3, 2011)

I fed mine expensive tangs about once a week


----------



## pinkreef (Aug 18, 2011)

Haha funny


----------

